# Good price on a 15" TFT Flat Panel



## fredtgreco (Jul 29, 2005)

Office Depot is clearing out 15"LG Flat Planels. 

The clearance price was $174 with 2 $50 rebates ($100 total) rebate

Specifications:
Panel Type: TFT Active Matrix LCD
Maximum Resolution: 1024x768
Pixel Pitch: 0.297 mm
Brightness: 250 cd/m2
Contrast Ratio: 400:1
Response Time: 16 ms
View Angle: 160Â°/ 140Â°(H / V)
Input Connectors: Standard VGA D-Sub 15-pin Connector
Dimensions & Weight: 14.5" x 14.0" x 4.1" (WxHxD), 7.94 lbs 

Buy it online at officedepot.com and use one of the following coupon codes for an additional $30 off:

$30 off $150

12912417 -- 07/30/2005
25934546 -- 07/30/2005
29061660 -- 07/30/2005
42597447 -- 07/30/2005
61150878 -- 07/30/2005
49014048 -- 08/01/2005

Select instore pickup and viola! You have a new 15" flat panel for $50ish. (I think it was $54 with tax). You aren't going to find a better price on a flat panel. You might get a good deal on a 17" or 19", but $50 is great if you have a big bulk monitor you want to get rid of but don't have big bucks. The 15" flat panel, by the way, _looks_ about as big as a 17" CRT to the eye. It takes up about 6-9" of desk space, a big saver.

PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS SUBJECT TO STORE AVAILABITY.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 29, 2005)

I can't find it on their website. It must be sold out.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jul 29, 2005)

I can't find it either, Fred. Can you post a direct link to it if it isn't sold out? Thanks.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 29, 2005)

Try going to office depot's web site and searhing for its SKU. The number is 950784.

It should say $269, but if you choose a store location and add it to cart, it should show the clearance price. Again, it might be out of stock in your area.


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 29, 2005)

Hook your new 15" LG Flat Panel up to Mac Mini running Accordance Bible Software and you've got yourself the most advanced Theological technology on the planet (... with apologies to Logos) 

[Edited on 7-29-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks! Looks like the item has been discontinued...at least for my area.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 29, 2005)

It's not as cheap, but it is bigger and a decent deal:

a 17" TFT flat panel
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=729A-AWN-C1


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 30, 2005)

I was always find those rebates too be a pain-in-the-butt... sometimes they're not forthcoming-- makes me wonder whether it's an on-again, off-again scam to drive sales up...


----------

